#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Export Kansen voor Marokko

## TMSmit

Dames en Heren,

Per direct hulp gevraagd van iemand die de Marokkaanse taal & markt goed kent.

In juni studeer ik af als duurzaam ondernemer, HBO, te Breda.
Tijdens een van mijn school projecten heb ik hele goede exportkansen naar Marokko ontdekt. 
Aangezien ik van Nederlandse afkomst ben, en dus de Marokkaanse taal en markt niet ken, zoek ik iemand die mij kan helpen met het leggen van contacten met bedrijven in Marokko.

Wil je bijdragen aan een milieu vriendelijk en innovatief Marokko, en er ook nog eens flink geld mee verdienen?

Neem dan contact met me op. 
Ps. Zelf heb ik al contact gelegd met de ambassade om meer te weten te komen over wet en regelgeving omtrent deze business case. 

Ik hoor het graag.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Thom Smit -

----------


## Sousou1

Goedemiddag , ik kom je advertentie net tegen, heb je nog steeds hulp nodig met bepaalde zaken ?

----------

